# The Ocean – Budd Stainless Steel & Domes for the Holidays



## NS VIA Fan (Jan 2, 2016)

VIA ran four additional Oceans this Christmas Season but instead of the usual Renaissance equipment....it was solid Budd Stainless Steel. And besides the usual Park Dome Observation there was also a Skyline Dome for coach passengers. Here's the last of the extra Oceans for this season: VIA #15 west at Truro, NS this afternoon, January 2, 2016. Consist included:

2 F40s

1 Baggage

4 Coaches

1 Skyline Dome

1 Diner

6 Chateau Sleepers

1 Domes Obs Evangeline Park

And an FYI.....VIAs Boxing Day/Week sale continues with some good deals on the Ocean & Canadian until Jan 4:

http://www.viarail.ca/en/fares-and-packages/special-offers/sale


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 2, 2016)

NS Via Fan, thanks for posting this information and the photos. I will be riding the Ocean late May early June to and from Halifax from Montreal. Looking forward to checking out the Renaissance sleeper. I am booked for room 5 in the xx39 sleeper both directions. I am thinking this is the closest sleeper to the observation car at the end yet the furthermost away from the diner.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jan 4, 2016)

The Park Car used to be xx39 but recent consists now show the Park as xx40 so you will be in the first Sleeper ahead of the Park. There will be a Renaissance Transition Car in between....it has a long corridor with wall displays and freezers/storage lockers.

In May/June there will probably be five or six sleepers plus the Ren Service/Lounge car to walk through to the Diner.


----------

